# Weathering O Gauge



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

General question for the O scale people.

I,m into O gauge,Ho gauge and my newest is N gauge.

I am wondering how many O gauge railroaders weather their O.

I weather some of my HO and N but never had the desire to weather my O gauge. (I don't know why)
And then I got to thinking that I never saw any O weathered.(or graffiti ed up).

I was reading tankist's or T-mans comments on a different post, about removing rust on O and it caused me to think about this subject.

So if anyone weathers their O gauge or knows of someone who does let me know. And if you have any pictures on weathered O all the more better.

I don't believe I ever saw a weathered O gauge train. (unless it was like the one I got on e bay and was in a flood) It had that real weathered look. LOL

Thanks, Big Ed (New Guy on the Site)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hi and welcome.
B&M had a thread on a Maine person who weathered O and sold on Ebay.
I think it was last fall.
The rust I removed is heavy duty and removed to save the car.:laugh:


Found it THIS guys work

Sorry he has none for sale at the moment but keep an eye on it.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You can still look at his Completed Listings though to get an idea of what he does


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK thanks all.
I know a lot of N and HO modelers who weather their stuff. I mean everything Engines,rolling stock, houses,bridges, heck I know some who even like rusted track!.
But got to thinking that I never saw any weathered O gauge Lionel or American Flyer.

Then upon further thinking (wait a minute I need a shot of oil) .
I never really had a desire to weather any of my O gauge.
And wondered if anyone else did.
I will keep an eye on that e bay seller. Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man he does do good weathering.
Wow and look at the price of the bids.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> Man he does do good weathering.
> Wow and look at the price of the bids.


Yea it is insane... His cars easily go for $100 plus... I wonder if he will ever get into locomotives


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Yea it is insane... His cars easily go for $100 plus... I wonder if he will ever get into locomotives



I just went and looked at his feedback to view what he sold.
Man, he does make a good buck on them. 
Pays $25 for a car then weathers it and gets $250!

So there must be a lot of modelers of O that want weathered O gauge.

I got to get an old junk to practice on.

Still......
I don't know if I could weather one of my old cars that is in excellent shape.
Do you think it will devalue it?
With the prices he's getting I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> Do you think it will devalue it?
> With the prices he's getting I wouldn't think so.


As long as you do an okay job I do not _think_ that it will loose value... Just do not go dipping the whole car in brown paint to get that dirty look, LOL :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A thread, from the past.
One of my first posts, and B&M actually answered. 
Matter of fact I think he was the only one to answer me.
I needed somewhere to post this 455.hwell:


How about the natural worn weathered look.
I got this Lionel # 455 off of Hammered.
For $50 bucks a great deal.:thumbsup:
I will just clean this up a little.









I hooked it up and got her hot (it helps to hold a drop light next to the tube to speed up the heating process.) once it got hot it bubbled like hell.
The pump takes a little heating up to move the arm I guess? 
After a few seconds it starts pumping. It has a tap...tap...tap, from the counter weight hitting the wood table. Made like that I guess?













I tried to get a bubble picture, without the flash the tube looks like it is on fire instead of bubbling. With a flash you can see some bubbles but not like I am seeing them with the naked eye. It only shows a few.









A little fuzzy, but in one you can see the "ghosts" movements of it's up and down motion.:thumbsup:












Once I find a spot for the 455, I will try to work it into a video to capture the action.

I am ordering 4 more drums, I had 4 in my parts box with another 4 barrel rack. Plus the Sunoco sign, I definitely need that too.

The crank? Maybe? I have to see how you attach a new one, I could do without one. 

You can still crank it to hang some workers from.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope B&M was not the only one.

T man put the link in:thumbsup:, 
Sorry T man.hwell:

I have been watching this guy ever since ( 2009) on e bay.
He does an excellent job but I would never pay the price they end up selling for.
Check out his work,.....auctions, he normally has a couple listed.
http://myworld.ebay.com/industrialmodels/


----------



## ogauge47 (Nov 6, 2009)

I weather my O scale locomotives and rolling stock.

Here are a few examples









Custom-painted and detailed 3RS DT&I GP7 with brass handrails.









Custom-painted and detailed 3RS Ann Arbor RS-2


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Ed -- that oil rig setup is really nice. I've never seen one of those before. Quite the action-packed operation. And, at $100/barrel for crude oil, looks like you have a liquid gold mine on your hands!

Oh ... and for the record ... I don't weather my O trains ... I *un*weather them! 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Ed -- that oil rig setup is really nice. I've never seen one of those before. Quite the action-packed operation. And, at $100/barrel for crude oil, looks like you have a liquid gold mine on your hands!
> 
> Oh ... and for the record ... I don't weather my O trains ... I *un*weather them!
> 
> TJ



How can you do that OGauge?
Make them look all grimy and dirty?:thumbsup:

It was a good deal TJ, I am glad I snatched it up.:thumbsup:
I might move one of the Bethlehem tanks and leave it right there.
Keep the high tank and relocate the other one. Somewhere?
Maybe on the other side of the dungeon when I expand the layout.
The plastic yard light is just there as I was checking to see if it worked, I don't like the look of the plastic I might try to paint it and weather that up.


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, most of my postwar Lionels don't need weathering,
they need some cleaning up to look properly weathered.
A few have been repainted, and those definitely need it. 

A Lionel club layout near me has one of those oil derricks,
it looks really nice pumping and bubbling away.
Just need a siding with a few tank cars by it.
I guess I need one of these, I have so many Sunoco cars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

stevetil said:


> Yeah, most of my postwar Lionels don't need weathering,
> they need some cleaning up to look properly weathered.
> A few have been repainted, and those definitely need it.
> 
> ...



It is like eating potato chips, one oil derrick is not enough.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

I have seen many attempts at weathering for many years, primarily in HO scale. Frankly, IMHO, too much of it is overdone with a heavy hand, and it winds up detracting from the models that it is intended to enhance. And that goes for some that I have tried to do myself. It takes a lot of observation of prototype railroad subjects and study of photographs to get it right. In weathering models of whatever scale, a light touch is called for, I feel. A little bit goes a long way. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rrbill said:


> I have seen many attempts at weathering for many years, primarily in HO scale. Frankly, IMHO, too much of it is overdone with a heavy hand, and it winds up detracting from the models that it is intended to enhance. And that goes for some that I have tried to do myself. It takes a lot of observation of prototype railroad subjects and study of photographs to get it right. In weathering models of whatever scale, a light touch is called for, I feel. A little bit goes a long way. Just my 2 cents worth.



I agree, did you check out this guy?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/industrialmodels/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

I have been watching him since the beginning of this thread.

I see a lot of RR cars in my travels and some are really in need of a fresh coat of paint, so some of the overly done weathering is accurate if done right. If over done wrong it looks like you know what.

Look at this tanker,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your link doesn't work for me Ed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Your link doesn't work for me Ed.


It is working for me?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One of the blockers I have installed in Firefox was stopping it.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Big Ed, You are right about this fellow's work; he "gets it." He understands how real weathering works and how to represent it subtly on models. I would judge him to be a master of the art of realistic model weathering. And his prices reflect his skill, too.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Big ed, we have a kid in our club that will weather anything, and it looks real,he makes it look easy too,all we do is buy the paint and he does it for us fo nutten, he just loves to paint I think,.......mike


----------

